# IG with broken leg...need advice please!



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

So this is my 2nd italian greyhound. I got him last tuesday night. The next night he jumped off the recliner and broke his radius and ulna, very close to the growth plate on the foot (front right).

I took him to the ER vet, they splinted and he went in for surgery the next morning. The break was very bad, they used 7 screws and a plate.. 3 below the break and 4 above. The surgeon is one of the top rated in US, happens to live a few hundred feet from my house.

Pain meds for 1 week, today was last day..no antibiotics, stitches and NO bandage or splint/cast. I have 2 other dogs as well, rat terrier, 5 y/o and a cocker/husky mix 10 y/o

HERE IS MY PROBLEM:

I have an exercise pen that i used to train my last IG. The surgeon said NO walking, running or playing. This dog came "litter box" trained from the breeder.

He is able to move the 30lb metal pen a few feet while I am gone at work, he is using his "broken" leg to do this. 

Nighttime is the worst, he cries, yelps and scratches for the ENTIRE night.

I noticed when I took him out to clean his bin that the foot looks very crooked and this am he seems to have a bump on it.. I"m hoping it's not the plate coming through from all the scratching on metal.

He keeps everyone in the house up.. my boyfriend, myself and a 2 year old.

I do not know what to do, I understand he needs to be confined but he seems to be doing MORE damage while in the pen.

He is about 8 months, is it ok to put him in a crate for 8-9 hrs while at work? I'm hoping the smaller space with stop him from putting so much stress on the leg. I've resorted to keeping my other dogs downstairs a lot because he wants to play with them.

I asked the surgeon and was told...I did the surgery, it's not my job to tell you how to train your dog (after a $3,800 bill) I should mention I owned a pet care business for 2 years.. basic obedience and behavior modification.. I know how to train dogs but this situation is unique because of the injury.

ANY advice would be helpful. 

Sutures come out on Monday..


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

I also feel awful that this is his "bonding and training time" and 6-8 weeks in a crate is just AWFUL for a new pup in a new home...the first few months are CRITICAL for socialization and training and establishing "pack status" with my other dogs... I"m heartbroken and feel like a zombie from from lack of sleep.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't think there is an easy fix. Did you ask your vet at all about sedation? I know that IG's are very sensitive to meds, but could a little benedryl help? Do you have a quiet pack mate that might sleep calmly with him?

Are you feeding him exclusively out of interactive toys or kongs? Moistening and freezing them helps.

I had a dog that would watch an aquarium for hours. Could that be a distraction?

I know, all bad thoughts, but my heart goes out to you. Wish I could help.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry your pup is having this hard time (and you as well).
Too bad your surgeon is such a pri**. But that's likely why he's a specialist and not a general care vet. They can hide his personality in the op. room.

Speak to your vet about sedatives for at night and make sure they are not contraindicated to his breed and his other meds he is on. The problem with pain meds (as necessary as they are) is that they take away the pain, and with little pain the pup will move more than he SHOULD. A sedative should be able to calm him enough that moving around too much is not likely.

You can still work on socialization and training in a non mobile way. You can work on handling, have the other dogs (if they are calm dogs) come and sniff and hang out and get treats to continue positive associations with each other. You can clicker train some targeting behaviours etc, things that don't require a lot of movement. And yes, I would crate him, being sure to come and let him out when you can to use his litter box with support. 

Good luck.


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

cracker, thank you for your response  

The surgeon said no to sedatives, I already inquired. I have been holding him on the couch in the evenings and the other dogs come up and lay with us or sniff him. I just feel that 9 hrs is too long in a small crate.. also the crate has a metal door, so he'll likely just scratch at that the same as the exercise pen 

It's also causing issues with my boyfriend, he said 3 dogs was too much for him but he said if it would make me happy (after I lost my other IG in september) then it was fine. without the break, obviously things wouldn't be so bad, he would be sleeping with me and not in the pen all night and then all day

today is last day for pain med, but he doesn't even act like he is injured. I mentioned he moves the 30lb pen.. he is only 10 lbs. I can only imagine the strain he is putting on the broken bones.. I pray the screws haven't loosened or shifted the plate


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

trainingjunkie said:


> I don't think there is an easy fix. Did you ask your vet at all about sedation? I know that IG's are very sensitive to meds, but could a little benedryl help? Do you have a quiet pack mate that might sleep calmly with him?
> 
> Are you feeding him exclusively out of interactive toys or kongs? Moistening and freezing them helps.
> 
> ...


My male terrier won't sleep in the pen with him and the older dog doesn't really want to be bothered with a puppy. I've used benadryl before for my oldest for thunderstorms, IG's are so sensitive to everything I"m afraid to administer anything myself. I don't have a vet right now, I justmoved from long island to upstate NY so the surgeon is my only option at this point.


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

any opinions about buying a little splint at cvs and wrapping it myself so that he will be less likely to use the leg (my terrier broke his toe once and he never put the leg down on the ground until the splint came off)


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I do not know where you are. If you were anywhere near where I live I could recommend a vet. 

My dog just had surgery (not as major as yours) and I had to have her on Acepromazine for 5 days while I was at work to keep her off her stitches and she is wearing an Elizabethan collar too. The Ace worked wonders... she was miss sleepy head. At night I had her in my bedroom and I have a rule of no dogs in the bedroom at night. this was so I would wake up and hear her if she defeated the Elizabethan collar. 

A broken leg with a plate and scres is serious stuff. If the leg appears to have rotated, your dog may have dislodged the plate. In a dog this size you don't have a lot of bone to work with.. and the ruckus this dog is doing could easily compromise the surgery. 

IF you crate her AND you hang something over the crate so she cannot see out, does that help her be more calm? It can sometimes do the trick.

While 9 hours in a crate doesn't feel good for you at all, this is not forever. It is until the leg forms a viable bone callous, not forever or the rest of the dog's life. I would try the crate and cover it. I would also have your surgeon look at the leg if you believe their is any displacement.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it possible for you to leave your dog at the vet's office during the day, and then pick him up in the evening? From what you're describing, I'm not sure that anything will work other than direct supervision at all hours - which is going to be either very difficult, very expensive, or both.


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

*UPDATE: IG with broken leg...need advice please!*

I went home at lunch to check on him since I saw the weird "bump" this am.

he was resting in his bed, not scratching and the pen was undisturbed. However, when he got up, blood and pus started flowing out of one of the sutures.

since the surgeon is next door I took him down, I saw the OTHER surgeon, not the one that was nasty to me.

He said it was an abscess, squeezed most of the fluid out and said the structure of the plate and pins felt good.

So NOW antiobiotics for 2 weeks, twice a day, bigger elizabethan collar and I will hot pack and compress the spot to get rid of the rest.

I asked on the day of surgery why there were no antiobiotics for such an invasive surgery and the "nasty" surgeon said, there is no need.

Luckily, they did not charge me for the visit or new collar, just $58 for the antibiotics.

I"m going to hope that he continues to just rest and maybe this past week was just "adjusting" to the crate.

SO glad I went home just now.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE: IG with broken leg...need advice please!*

I can tell you.. my dog had an episioplasty. NO bones involved. It was a process of removing some excess skin ans sewing the two sides together. She was on antibiotics for 14 days. 

I cannot IMAGINE my vet not sending my dog home w/o antibiotics for major bone reconstructive surgery.


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE: IG with broken leg...need advice please!*



Elana55 said:


> I can tell you.. my dog had an episioplasty. NO bones involved. It was a process of removing some excess skin ans sewing the two sides together. She was on antibiotics for 14 days.
> 
> I cannot IMAGINE my vet not sending my dog home w/o antibiotics for major bone reconstructive surgery.


I know, that is one of the reasons (besides the snide/demeaning comments) I didn't want to see the surgeon who performed the surgery.

I don't want to cause issues but come ON! and they finally showed me the x-rays of the plate and screws (another thing the nasty surgeon neglected to do) ppwk says "we have provided you with a cd showing the surgical procedure in it's completion" I have NO CD

I just pray that this heals and the rest can only get better, I love this little guy so much and he deserves to be healthy and happy... my dogs are my children!


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE: IG with broken leg...need advice please!*

gonna try to get a pic of him up on my profile


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Are you saying you don't have a regular vet or that the surgeon was at your vet clinic? 

You might want to post on the IG forum, I'm pretty sure there is at least one out there cuz there are a lot of IG's at my dog park. They might have some suggestions. (Roxxy and Butch are honorary IG's because of the ones at the DP!!)

I think they are so cute and all, but what happened to yours is why I will never own one...that and the knee issues they are so well known for.

Good luck and keep us posted. The "Honorary IG's" in this house are sending healing vibes to your pup..what is his name BTW!?


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

I did post on that forum, no one responded, so here I stay!!!! everyone has been so helpful.

His name is Kiwi, I've added my signature with details and uploaded his pic but it isn't showing for some reason


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I know this is the last thing on your mind right now, but you might also consider reporting the surgeon to his board of review. Forget the nastiness - not providing antibiotics is just plain negligent.


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

Independent George said:


> I know this is the last thing on your mind right now, but you might also consider reporting the surgeon to his board of review. Forget the nastiness - not providing antibiotics is just plain negligent.


where would I find the contact info for this? I don't want the owner (the nice surgeon) to have any repercussions.

Veterinary Specialities Referral Center, LLC located in Pattersonville, NY is where I went, he's got all the credentials but I wouldn't know how to report or to whom


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

OH it gets worse... friday I went home at lunch and noticed the "bump" was not as swollen and one of his sutures was oozing thick red blood.
Took him immediately to the surgeon and the "nice" surgeon, not the one that did the surgery said it was abscessed and gave me $80 antibiotics (which I think he should have had in the first place!) Was instructed to "hot pack and supress the area to allow drainage 3x/ day.

Saturday he barely moved, and I noticed ANOTHER bump symetrical to the one on the other side, by now the suture opening had closed up and the bumps on each side opened, small holes, with blood/plasma draining out.. while suppressing I felt something hard and so much like a screw, I knew it was one of the screws that had move/shifted.
Yesterday, his leg was purple and he did not eat or drink much. I actually had to sterilize a pin and prick one of the lumps to allow the pressure to be relieved.

So this morning, back to the surgeon... the surgeon I don't like (other on vacation) x-rays showed that one screw was completed misplaced and that is what I was feeling, and the cause for the 2 symtetrical bumps.

X ray ALSO revealed A NEW BREAK... coincidentally (?) right below the misplaced screw.
so now he is at the surgeon, they are going to do ANOTHER plate and screw surgery, $2,500 and I don't get to pick him up until wednesday night.

I can't believe that this has happened, i have been sleeping with him, he calmed down in the smaller crate, no scratching and when he walked he held the paw up (from the pain and swelling I suppose)

I have pet insurance that I purchased a few days after I got him, I'm hoping the vet will work with me (after being paid $5k) and say that this was his initial visit, fracture repair.

I can't afford another $2,500...

I'm also so worried about how this is going to turn out, the bones are so small and with all that drilling and screws, they are so brittle.

My precious angel,Kiwi has had just about enough..only 2 weeks tmrw since I've had him. I feel like the worst mom in the world.

This time they are going to put a splint on for 2-3 weeks (again, something I would have expected the first time along with antibiotics)

any thoughts or advice? I'm at a loss


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

Surgeon just called, said he was half way through and was going to call me for authorization to amputate.

He said the bone is not only broken in a new place, but it is also split in a "Y" shape.. they removed all the previous screws and put in 7 new ones (which seems odd since the bone is "split" he said the circumference of the bone is only 1/4 inch.

He also used a second plate and pins and wire wrapping near the bottom where the new break is. He will have a splint for 2 weeks, then suture removal, then splint for 2 weeks, then go from there.

He said this is the last repair that can be done, unfortunately. there's just not enough bone to work with..he said the muscle and tendons retracted already from the bone, meaning the "new" break happened shortly after his first surgery.

Does this sound normal? Is it possible he used screws that were too big cause the new "y" shaped vertical fracture/split?

My poor baby, they also said his ulna is not healing and will not, it will remain separated at the initial break point. I know this is a non-weight bearing bone but that concerns me.
What supplements/vitamins can I buy without a script from the vet, I need my baby to be ok.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would be asking if this dog has a Genetic disease (brittle bone disease). A puppy should have pliable bones.. not bones that break so easily (IMO). The initial break was a jump off a couch.. and then a subsequent break.. and healing issues... 

There are cases of Brittle Bone disease in dogs.. but I think this may be something else. 

If you are in for a long haul of repeated breaks you need to know this. PLEASE ASK the Surgeon. 

I am really thinking this dog has another disorder. If he does and you amputate the broken leg (not unreasonable) the question is if the other leg can tolerate the added stress. If the other leg breaks due to some inherited vfactor, the dog will likely have to be PTS.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is a link that seems to be indicative of a hereditary link to leg breaks in Italian Greyhounds. It seems it is a common breed problem and you may have a prone dog.. and it does not sound like it will improve with time.

Please read.. 
http://www.italian-greyhound.net/brokeleg.htm


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

and here is more. 

http://www.abouttimeigs.com/InfoLegBreaks.shtml

Apparently this breed has issues with this problem and YOU need a specialist... not a general surgeon.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

And this is why I will not have an IG. It would break my heart...


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

Elana55 said:


> Here is a link that seems to be indicative of a hereditary link to leg breaks in Italian Greyhounds. It seems it is a common breed problem and you may have a prone dog.. and it does not sound like it will improve with time.
> 
> Please read..
> http://www.italian-greyhound.net/brokeleg.htm


I have purchased supplements from 1800 pet meds:

1 NUTRI-CAL 4.25OZ HIGH CALORIE DIETARY SUPPLE([email protected]) $8.99
1 1-800-PETMEDS JOINT CHEWYS 120CT ([email protected]) $39.99

I will ask the surgeon about a heriditary condition. However, my 1st IG was from the same breeder and has the same father, she hopped up onto and off of everything, never even a sprain. (think kitchen table) She was also only 6.5 lbs, same size legs, Kiwi is almost 11lbs with about the same size leg. 

I should also add that this breeder has been showing her IG's for 20 years and all paperwork says they are tested for genetic disorders and conditions, they are all champion bloodline sires and dams.

I also believe that the subsequent fractures occurred while he was clawing 24/7 at the metal pen and moving it (all 30lbs of it) he should have been resting but would not stay still. He also did NOT have a splint or cast. This time he does

Is there a test for brittle bone disease?


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

Elana55 said:


> I would be asking if this dog has a Genetic disease (brittle bone disease). A puppy should have pliable bones.. not bones that break so easily (IMO). The initial break was a jump off a couch.. and then a subsequent break.. and healing issues...
> 
> There are cases of Brittle Bone disease in dogs.. but I think this may be something else.
> 
> ...


would something show up in the bloodwork if he had a disorder? His bloodwork was normal except glucose slightly high day of first surgery


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I do not know of any testing and I really did not know of the broken leg issue with this breed. 

Please also read this link as it does discuss supplements and diet and the rest. 
http://www.abouttimeigs.com/InfoLegBreaks.shtml

The issues now are to do the following:
1.) Be sure this dog is kept calm no matter what so the leg will heal.

2.) Be sure the dog does not get up on anything and then jump down. 

Apparently this is truly an issue and it seems a breed issue that these dogs have. It also "appears" that these dogs can have this issue somewhat at random.. so breeding responsibly it is difficult to avoid. 

Like I said, read the other link.. and Talk to your Vet. You can probably email some people in this breeds organization and get information on specialists etc. 

I would sure hate to see the dog break the OTHER leg. 

BTW I see your last IG passed away after only a little over 2 years of age? Just wondering what happened and wondering if this is a short lived breed (not trying to open old wounds so if You don't want to say, that is OK).


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

Elana55 said:


> I do not know of any testing and I really did not know of the broken leg issue with this breed.
> 
> Please also read this link as it does discuss supplements and diet and the rest.
> http://www.abouttimeigs.com/InfoLegBreaks.shtml
> ...


I read the 2 link you posted before, last week when researching after his initial break, they were helpful. I will check out the other now.

My other IG I lost in Sept at age 2, it was very traumatic, I had to go on antidepressants..she was my angel, always by my side. She was staying with my parents for a night and started vomiting, my parents saw blood in it and didn't call me. Then she started having bloody diarrhea and they put her in a crate and left for work, NEITHER called me. by the time I got to her she was in shock and died in my arms on the way to the vet. She was diagnosed with Hemmoraghing Gastroenteritis, which is very life threatening, low survival rate even when caught early. However my friend's dog had it last month and upon knowing what happened with mia, at the first sign of blood in vomit she rushed him to vet and he was fine. No so for my poor baby. I miss her everyday and swore I would never get another IG but this little guy caught my eye and I felt I had grieved enough to love another.

No worries about asking, I have peace knowing that I will see her again one day and that what happened was out of my control (still have resentment towards my parents who have 3 dogs and wouldnt think to call me) But to blame won't bring her back.


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh and IG's typically live very long.. one of my breeder's IG's just turned 17..she sent me a pic of the dog with her birthday cake


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I just read this thread and it is SO heartwrenching! I'm so sorry that you and your boy are going through this.

The crew and I will be sending healing vibes his way and praying for 100% recovery!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

jmoraski8 said:


> Oh and IG's typically live very long.. one of my breeder's IG's just turned 17..she sent me a pic of the dog with her birthday cake


I have some friends at the DP who have IG's and Lil Bit lived to be about 15 (they aren't sure because she was a rescue found wondering around). So they do hav long lives.

I'm so sorry you are going through this. It has to be tough.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

im so sorry for this situation and that nasty surgeon .... sending lots of good ju-ju your way


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I am so sorry! 

Have you contacted your breeder? That is actually the first thing I would do- at this point, it's too late, but you might be able to get a second opinion on surgeons. In many areas, there's a preferred vet that breeders and folks in breeds with specific needs (like sighthounds and their drug sensitivities, brache breeds and their airway issues) tend to use. 

As far as the vet's negligence? No one can tell you. You can try getting a second opinion, but frankly, stuff also just happens sometimes. You could go to another surgeon and get an opinion on trying to repair the surgery gone wrong vs amputation (assuming your dog is on pain meds and stable, that should be do-able), but if money's an issue, you may also just have to go with the amputation and make the best of it. On the plus side? Most dogs do FINE after amputation.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and Kiwi. I couldn't own an IG for this reason, like someone else said. I know of someone who fostered an IG that broke it's leg and had it amputated; their first foster and they failed foster 101!


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

Dogstar said:


> I am so sorry!
> 
> Have you contacted your breeder? That is actually the first thing I would do- at this point, it's too late, but you might be able to get a second opinion on surgeons. In many areas, there's a preferred vet that breeders and folks in breeds with specific needs (like sighthounds and their drug sensitivities, brache breeds and their airway issues) tend to use.
> 
> As far as the vet's negligence? No one can tell you. You can try getting a second opinion, but frankly, stuff also just happens sometimes. You could go to another surgeon and get an opinion on trying to repair the surgery gone wrong vs amputation (assuming your dog is on pain meds and stable, that should be do-able), but if money's an issue, you may also just have to go with the amputation and make the best of it. On the plus side? Most dogs do FINE after amputation.


thank you all for your replies and sympathy, it means more than you know.

My breeder is aware, she is the second person I called, she spoke with the vet at the emergency clinic, making sure they knew the specific medications that IG's are sensitive to (a lot of them!)

I also called her again when I found out the 2nd surgery was going to take place, she feels awful and she is located is missouri, so Kiwi was flown to me, just like my first IG. She is a very nice woman, she actually gave Kiwi to me free except for his flight because I was so distraught over losing Mia.. her typical warranty is 90 days but she waived it, we have a great relationship and we exchange pictures/emails often.

So I pick the little guy up tonight, i've got his new crate all ready with only a bed, lots of blankets, toys and a litter box with a wee pad in the back, sides are covered with light blankets.

I'm going to look into finding a sling, like used for an infact so that he can be with me when i'm up and about. Also going to use up the rest of the antibiotics I have from before, even if surgeon says not to, it sounds too risky to me.

My boyfriend is traveling for work the next 2 weeks so it's going to be tough taking care of all 3 dogs and with work but i'll manage, he's my baby and I love him!

Any ideas on a sling/carrier that I can find.. can I use one for an infant?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would hesitate to use a sling to carry him around with you. In fact, if you can keep him still and quiet in his crate with as little movement as possible for the next 2-3 weeks it would be best for the leg. 

OTOH it won't do a lot for him as a dog... but it is not forever. It is for 2-3 weeks. The object is to encourage a bone callous to form. Movement, especially early on, is what you need to avoid. 

I know you LOVE this dog. That is completely clear. Having him quiet (immobile) for awhile is best for him. You do not want to risk anything happening to move the plate or screws and you have very little to work with on this dog with leg bones as fine as they are.


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

Elana,

you're right, i'll only take him out to sit with me on the couch for some bonding time. I've already put the other dogs downstairs so upon our arrival all will be peaceful and his crate looks welcoming to me, at least.. 4 new blankets, new toys, chewy sticks, new treats...

just may have to get a water bottle (like for a rabbit) because his elizabethan collar isn't going to allow him to get to the water bowl... food I can just place a handful on his bed, he doesn't eat much being so small


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Would a calming hood be useful? Premier (Gentle Leader) sells them.


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

KaseyT said:


> Would a calming hood be useful? Premier (Gentle Leader) sells them.


I don't know, but I'll certainly pick one up...didn't even know of such a product, thank you!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Can IG's not take any kind of sedative? 

When Butch was having HW treatment, he was pretty much doped up all the time. Only way to keep him quiet. It was enough to make him sleepy when he was laying down but not so much that he couldn't get up to eat or go potty. 

Your poor baby needs to be kept completely quiet and still so her little bones can heal.


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

Even benadryl isn't good for IG's so here's the update... 

Kiwi came home last night.. his appetite is great, full of energy (good for him, bad for me 

Sleepless night with him in the crate, he literally cried the entire night. Got him a rabbit water bottle so that he doesn't spill his water dish and get the splint wet... only problem is that he isn't housebroken so the wee pads get damp and being a little boy he pees on his front paws while squatting... i change the pad as often as i can.

The final x-rays are terrible to look at, the ulna is completely misplaced and unaligned, surgeon said will not heal and will not operate again.

The radius has 2 plates, 7 screws, 3 pins and wire/metal wrapping..it's unbelievable.. this should heal ok, probably crooked and/or with a limp..as long as he's not in pain i'm ok with this (have no choice, really)

BUT the upside is I have my baby back and I'm going to let him sleep with me at night with a harness, because crating for 9 hrs of work and then 8 hrs of sleep is just too much for an energetic pup.

He laid on the couch chewing a bone last night with my other 2 dogs, bonding time. I've also started using the "clicker" for when he scratches on the pen, it's helping a bit.

2 weeks until the sutures come out and then the splint goes back on for 2 more weeks, then crate rest still for another 4 wks.

All in all, I won't know much more until the sutures are out and will know a lot more when the splint comes off (to see how crooked his leg is)

Thinking positive thoughts!!! my avatar is from the 1st surgery on march 25th, I'll get some new ones with his splint on here soon


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness...I'm so sorry you guys are going through this...so sad. =( Sending all the best thoughts I can muster~


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm glad he came through ok. The next 4 weeks are going to be the true test for you...keeping him quiet. Good luck. You're gonna need it...


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Sending best wishes for a good recovery. Poor little pupper.


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kiwi is back at the surgeon, this am I had to take him in.

He was doing fine since he came home wednesday, still on pain meds antibiotics and a splint.

I noticed last night that he was just sleeping, which he never does...ALL evening and ALL night..

When I woke up this morning I picked him up and he cried and bit lightly on my hand.. I looked at the leg and above the splint wrapping, the skin was swollen and red, and very HOT.

I took his temperature, 105.8, also noticed that I could see blood underneath the guaze by his shoulder. I know the stitches don't go up that far and I realize they shave the area but there was raw bleeding skin.

He wouldn't eat or drink... I called the surgeon, they said 1:15pm, I couldn't leave him home with a fever that high so I brought him down until the dr could see him (same surgeon) I advised that I would come at 1:15 on my lunch break only to have them call me back and say that appointment was full and the surgeon would call me after he examined him.... WHAT THE HELL?

I'm worried that the splint was too tight, it's been 1 week today since they did the 2nd surgery. It has been kept dry and clean and he can't chew it with the elizabethan collar

I'm hoping it's just an random infection and not his body rejecting the new pins and metal wiring --or the plates and screws. His heart was racing, over 120bpm

I will absolutely consider amputation if the infection is in the bone. I just want my baby to be ok, this has been a LONG 3 weeks to say the least.

Has anyone had this happen after a surgery with hardware and a splint... I don't know what to think at this point, I"m at a loss.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

This really does NOT bode well for a good surgical outcome IMO. The fever is indicative of much more serious issues, and I suspect (bacterial) infection. 

Please let us know what they find and what decision is made. Also, if they amputate, please discuss with them what you need to do to avoid anything happening to the OTHER leg. 

Sending good vibes and hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

Elana55 said:


> This really does NOT bode well for a good surgical outcome IMO. The fever is indicative of much more serious issues, and I suspect (bacterial) infection.
> 
> Please let us know what they find and what decision is made. Also, if they amputate, please discuss with them what you need to do to avoid anything happening to the OTHER leg.
> 
> Sending good vibes and hoping for a positive outcome.


Thank you, I'm thinking maybe the splint and wrapping was too tight, not allowing any air to get to the sutures, causing an infection... a HARD cast is used when there are no sutures, same as us humans... I believe this is why they did not want to splint in the first place. The splint isn't a hard cast, but the guaze and wrapping over it definitely isn't allowing for any air to get to the sutures/ area of surgery.

I'm praying they can change/increase antiobiotics, take splint off if necessary and go from there... it's been 3 hours, haven't heard anything.

I did start his new supplements last thursday from 800 pet meds, for bone/joint/ligament support so hopefully that helped a bit with the healing.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll be keeping him in my thoughts today and hope that everything works out alright.


----------



## CrystalAS (Feb 27, 2010)

I just found this thread.

I'm sorry that I don't have any advice to offer but I wanted to say that I'm so sorry that you and Kiwi are going through this. So sad.

Please update when you can.

I'll be thinking about him.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

How did he do? I'm hoping that everything went great!


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I highly doubt it was the bandaging that is causing the issues..if wrapped too tightly, it should constrict..thus there wouldn't be swelling. Wounds are bandaged frequently with no issue. A fever on top of swollen, hot tissue speaks of infection..I would worry that his body is viewing the plates, wire, etc as foreign objects and is rejecting it. 

A little late, but strict confinement (as in crating) is so, so important with these types of surgeries...especially with such tiny bones that toy breeds have. 

I have never heard of a hard cast being used in animals..sutures or no. It is important to change splints every 5 to 7 days...I would think a hard cast would make that much more difficult.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I PM'd the OP and have heard nothing. I suspect a bad end here, but it would be very good to know either way as someone else could use this information in the future. 

Too bad all the way 'round and I too suspect infections.. but without seeing the dog etc. ... well, I hope it all turned/turns out OK.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, what a horrible experience. I hope everything turned out OK...


----------



## CrystalAS (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for sending her a PM Elana55. Please do let us know if you hear from her.

Ive been checking back daily for updates.


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm sorry I haven't updated, It's been a rough time... I was very sick also for almost a week so here is the update, bad news first.

Elena, Thank you for your message and checking in, very thought of you, Kiwi and I appreciate it

he took a turn for the worse about 2 weeks ago, right after I posted about his fever being 106

when they took the bandage/splint off the skin on his foot had become necrotic (no blood supply to the lower leg and necrosis had set it) 

when they removed the splint, they could see the hardware since the skin was gone, they stitched the healthy skin together and irrigated it and wrapped it with a treated guaze, upped the antibiotics, 2 different ones, twice a day, with a shorter splint (I think the other was cutting off the blood supply, it was past his shoulder and the surgeon even admitted he may have been a little over cautious and went to high with the wrapping, constricting the blood flow-- WOW, he actually admitted something..... 

So Kiwi had to go back every 4-5 days up until yesterday and I finally got good news, the foot had better blood supply and the tissue they pulled together looked pink and healthy. Thank god! 

So he goes back on tuesday for another splint change and check and then we go from there.. he seems much better and looks healthier too! 

I pray tuesday goes well, his second surgery was on april 5th, so the plates and screws and pins and metal have definitely secured their place in the past few weeks. He is starting to put weight on it, once in a while when he walks and the surgeon said that is good, he can't damage anything with the splint on.

I have been massaging the shoulder area, he has pretty bad atrophy and his ligaments are little threads with knots in them  

I'm going to look into water therapy when the leg is all healed up and have the surgeon's ok.

I will post again tuesday with an update.. been out of work since friday so I should actually do some work I suppose


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Oh thank goodness for some good news! We were concerned about Kiwi (and YOU).


----------



## CrystalAS (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you for the update! I'm so glad to hear some good news. I was wondering how both of you were doing. 

I'm hoping that Tuesday goes super well.

I can't wait to hear another update full of good news!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

What great news! Hopefully the healing process continues to go very well. I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts. What a tough little fighter you have on your hands.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Please keep us updated. I was wondering if Kiwi was still alive or if the leg had been amputated. 

I am glad to hear neither has happened and things appear to be going the right way.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

glad to read an update, so sorry you guys are going through all this. I hope you're feeling better too!


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

sorry..i dont have any advice, but i just wanted to offer my sympathies! this must be so awful for you. i hope you and your pup are feeling better soon!

i'd love to see some pics of your dog..would you please post??


----------



## jmoraski8 (Mar 30, 2010)

So, Kiwi has been doing well, with only a slightly crooked leg, but he runs like he never broke it or had all the surgeries, etc.

However, the surgeon who did everything left the practice shortly after his last visit with no forwarding address (I wonder why?!?!?!)

The Owner of the practice said to contact him if anything is needed.

Well, unfortunately Kiwi has 2 wires protruding from the skin, one on each side of his little leg

which is not a major concern, as the new surgeon said he will mildly sedate him and remove them.

However, since he lost so much skin from necrosis, the Plate and screws are now totally visible in his leg, his skin is so tight and transparent that I'm afraid one little scratch or bump and it's going to tear the skin and expose everything (and possibly bleed to death while i'm at work, etc)

SO, he is at the surgeon's now... I'm thinking they may want to amputate... but I know nothing until he calls me. 

It's just that there isn't any more skin to work with and I do not want him to go through another surgery to remove the plates and screws. I can't afford it (my total is now $7,300) and I don't want to put him through it

It's so sad because he is such a happy dog and runs like it never happened...full of life.

I sit at my desk at work anxiously awaiting the call from the surgeon as to what he thinks is best at this point.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh my. I will be keeping you and Kiwi in my thoughts and praying for the best possible outcome for the two of you. That original surgeon needs his brain jogged a bit I think. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Gosh, this is heartbreaking. I feel so sorry for you and your little dog... good luck...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this, poor Kiwi. Keep us posted.


----------

